# المسلمون يختطفون الفتيات والنساء القبطي&



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2005)

*المسلمون يختطفون الفتيات والنساء القبطي&*

المسلمون يختطفون الفتيات والنساء القبطيات ويغتصبوهن

والبوليس فى مصر لا يساعد الأهالى من الأقباط لإرجاع بناتهم

قال أعضاء الجماعات الأسلامية الإجرامية الذين أعتنقوا المسيحية أن جمعيــــة المحافظة على القرآن والجمعيات الشرعية فى طول البلاد وعرضها كانت هى السبب فى خطف الفتيات بطرق شيطانية شريرة وكانت غالبية الحالات النقود والمخدرات وحبوب الهلوسة وألأغتصاب عاملاً مشتركا فى دفع هؤلاء الفتيات القبطيات فى طريق الأسلام الشرير وقد بدأت حكومة مصر فى تدعيم هذه العصابات المتخفية وراء جمعيات حكومية عن طريق إجبار المواطنين فى مصر مسيحيين ومسلمين بشراء طوابع لمساعدة الحرب فى أفغانستان أو طوابع معونة الشتاء وجاءت فترة كان الممول لهذه العصابات الشركات الإسلامية مثل الريان وخلافة وتذهب هذه الأموال لتمويل هذه العصابات المنظمة لأبادة المسيحية وأستئصالها من مصر ومما يذكر أن أحدهم ذكر أن هناك شركات ومصانع أنشأت خصيصاً لهذا الغرض .. وقامت بتوظيف فتيات مسيحيات لتعمل بها كانت النهاية أنهم أعتنقوا الإسلام بعد إغتصابهن بدون وعيهن  كما أن فى بعض مكاتب الحكومة الفرعية يعمل بها أفراد من هذه المنظمة الحكومية السرية فكثيراً ما يرغمون موظفه مسيحية بالعمل بمفردها وسط مكتب به أربعه من الرجال المسلمين 

وكثيراً ايضا ما كانوا يخدرون البنات القبطيات ويصورهن عاريات فى أوضاع مخلة بالآداب الجميع يعرف هذا اليوم فلا تستكينى يا ابنتى وتستسلمى خوفاً على عائلتك .. أنت بنت المسيح وغاليه عليه لا تتركيه خوفاً على عائلتك - فالشيطان يريد أن يجذبك بالخوف وستصيرين من ضمن الفئات التى جاءت فى رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21 : 8 " أَمَّا الْخائفون وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، وَالْفَاسِدُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ، وَالْمُتَّصِلُونَ بِالشَّيَاطِينِ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَصْنَامِ وَجَمِيعُ الدَّجَّالِينَ، فَمَصِيرُهُمْ إِلَى الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِالنَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي " وستلاحظ أيها القارئ أن جميع الفئات السابقة هى فئات يشتهر بها المسلمون .

وقد أكد المعترفين أن الشرطة والبوليس وأمن الدولة وحتى المباحث مشتركة فى هذا المخطط وكانوا يأخذون مبالغ مالية عن كل الحالات التى تتحول إلى الإسلام , وجاء دور التمويل الخارجى من أمراء السعودية فى تمويل هذا المخطط مؤخراً مما أدى إلا خطف 15 قبطية فى منطقة بورسعيد فى أسبوع واحد وأدى هذا إلى توتر داخلى فى منطقة المنيا , إن هناك تاريخا يجب أن يسجل بالتفصيل وهذا التاريخ جزء كبير منه موجود بالتفصيل مع الآباء الكهنة الذين يناضلون  ضد الشيطان الإسلامى ويكافحون أعمال أتباعه الشريرة ويجب أن يظهر ليعرفه الأقباط حماية لهم فنور الرب الإله قد بدأ فى الظهور - وستجد فى الجانب موقع أساليب الجماعات لخطف القبطيات - سرد لتفاصيل الأساليب الشيطانية الغير شريفة لدفع هؤلاء الفتيات إلى إعتناق الأسلام 

والأمر المحزن حقاً أن آبينا البطريرك حينما كان يتلاقى فى جلسات المحبة كان يمد يده بالسلام فى الوقت الذى كان يأتى فيه رئيس جمعية المحافظة على القرآن وحسين الشافعى وغيرهم ويسلموا عليه بالتقية وقلبه مملوء بالحقد والكراهية يدنس بناتنا ويأمر بأغتصابهن كما رأينا فى أعترافات أحد أتباعه التى كتبها أحمد عونى شلقانى تحت عنوان مذكرات شيطان والتى وضعناها فى موقع تاريخ أقباط مصر بعنوان أساليب الجماعات لخطف القبطيات وستجدها على شمال هذه الصفحة 

والمعلومات التى تسربت عن هذه العصابات الشبه حكومية أنه قد بدأت بممارسة أنشطتها الإجرامية بوضع خطط محكمة حول أهداف من أقباط مصر وكانوا يسمون الهدف الفريسة أو الضحية وقد قام أثنين أحدهما كتب مذكرات وأسماها مذكرات شيطان والآخر سجلها بصوته بأسم مستعار وهو سيد الرجال خوفا من البطش الإسلامى ولم يعرف بعد الزمن الذى بدأت فيه هذه العصابات الحكومية نشاطها ولكن من المرجح أن هذه الجماعات بدات فى نشاطها من الستينيات وقال أن الذى تبنى رئاسة هذه الجماعات هو حسين الشافعى بجمعيه النور والهداية 

والذى يقرا ويسمع أعترافاتهم يخرج بنتيجة أن جميع اجهزة الدولة كانت تسهل لهم خططهم أما أساليبهم فتقترب من أساليب رجال المخابرات ولا يستطيع أحد الجزم فى هذا الوقت المبكر عن مدى ضلوع مشاركه أجهزة الدولة أو مدى علاقة هذه الأجهزة الآن ولا يسعنا إلا الإنتظار لعل الرب يسوع يتحنن علينا ويفضح مؤامرتهم لأنهم تآمروا على الرب وعلى مسيحه ويوجد الكثير ما زال خافيا إلا النور بدأ فى التسلل وسيمحى ظلام الشورو التى أصابت مصر .

والأساليب التى أتخذتها ما زالت تتخذها هذه العصابات حتى الآن وتتلخص فى :-

** ** دفع مسلمين أو مسلمات فى طريق الفريسة لأستدراج الضحية 

** ** تمثيل دور الحب حول الفريسة القبطية 

** ** أستخدام أساليب حقيرة بأعطائهم حبوب تؤثر على قدرتهم الفكرية وتشل تفكير الفريسة أو الضحية 

** ** تفقد الفريسة البنت القبطية شرفها نتيجة تمثيل دور الحب أو أغتصابهن بطريقة غادره وهنا تفقد البنت أعز ما لديها عن طريق تخديرهن وتصويرهن عاريات فى اوضاع مخلة بالاداب فتنصاع لأوامرهم بأعتناق الأسلام وتعتقد الفتاة القبطية أنه بأعتناق الإسلام يكون هو نهاية المشكلة التى وضعتها العصابات فيها 

** ** ولكن من القصص التى سمعناها أن أعتناق الإسلام يكون هو الجحيم التى تدخله البنت 

*** آخر أسلوب أتبعته العصابات الإسلامية فى الإسكندرية هو الخطف ومحاولة بيع أعضاء المسيحى مثل الكلى وقد تعاون الجهاز الأمنى مع المختطفين اقرأ إختطاف الرجال فى هذا الموقع (ثالث موقع على الجانب)

*** ونصيحتى إلى بناتى القبطيات أنه إذا حدث ووقعتى فى براثن هذه العصابات وفقدتى عفتك وهو شيئا عزيزا عليك - وحتى ولو صوروك عارية وفضحوكى لا تستسلمى لأن المسيح يحبك وأنت غاليه عليه فلا تستكينى للألاعيبهم الشيطانية الخسيسة , ولا تكونى حمقاء وتفقدى حياتك كلها بأعتناقك الإسلام أنه الجحيم على الأرض يا ابنتى لأن عندهم الطلاق كلمة فى فمهم وسرعان ما ستكونى سلعه تباع وتشترى فهم يعتبرونك ملكات يمين عبده أى ستكونى متعه تنتقلين من يد ليد وسيكون مصيرك وقوفك على أبواب الجوامع تستجدين لقمة العيش - وحتى لو أحتفظ بك يوما ما سينطق كلمة طالق ثلاث مرات وهنا ستذهبين تعرضين جسدك وتكشفينه لمحلل وتمارسين الدعارة مع شخص آخر .. هذه هى حياتهم .

*** وأقول لأهالى فتيات القبط شيلوا لحمكم ولا تتركوه للكلاب تنهش فيه - لا يوجد إلا عاراً واحداً فقط  ألا وهو ترك المسيح ..

.الشركات الاسلاميه و خطف الفتيات وإجبار القبط على الإسلام  بإتهامهم بإختلاسات مالية

الشركات الاسلاميه و أسلمه مصر 
تقوم حركه قويه الان فى مصر لاسلمه الاقباط خصوصا الاغنياء منهم و ترعى تلك الحركه مجموعه من الشركات المصريه و اليوم سنذكر امثله من تلك الشركات ولكن بعد ذلك سنذكر بالتفاصيل كل شئ حتى اسماء الاقباط المرشحون للدخول فى دين الله 
هذه الشركات هى الراعيه لحركات خطف الفتيات و اسلمتهم ايضا 
وسنبدء هذه الحلقات بالاسكندريه 
شركه العامريه للورق لصاحبها المؤمن كمال سعد 
شركه فرجللو للحوم لصاحبها المجاهد احمد فرج عامر 
شركه مكه للسجاد بالعامريه 
شركه طلعت مصطفى المؤمن و ابنه المجاهد هشام للانشاء والتعمير والذين خصصوا مجموعه من الشقق للذين اسلموا أو لخطف الفتيات 
كما انهم وكلوا ناديه القفاص لنشر الدعوه الاسلاميه والمعروف تاريخها الأخلاقى جيداً !!! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2005)

الفتيات والنساء القبطيات 

والذئاب البشرية الإسلامية



اليوم تحقق قول السيد المسيح أن شعبه حملان وسط ذئاب خاطفة تخطف وتغتصب وترهب بنات ونساء القبط , أنظروا يا أخوتى كيف حول الإسلام البشر إلى وحوش ضارية تخطف وتغتصب وتقتل وتسرق بأسم الله والبوليس فى مصر يعطى الوقت للخاطفين من العصابات الإسلامية حتى يروضوا الفتيات المخطوفه بالأغتصاب والأرهاب الإسلامى بالتخويف بالقتل وقطع الرأس واكلها كما فعل خالد ابن الوليد سيف الله المسلول 

وهنا فى الغرب حدث منذ سنتين أن عدداً من الشباب المسلم 18 شابا اغتصبوا الفتاه أسترالية فحكمت المحاكم علي زعيم العصابة الإسلامية بحكم قاسى لدرجة أنه لن يخرج من السجن إلا شيخاً لا حول له ولا قوة , لأن الأنثى لها قيمة عالية فى الغرب والأعتداء عليها جنسيا يعتبر إهانة لحضارة الغرب .. أما فى الأسلام .. فالمرأة المسلمه كما قالت عائشة زوجة محمد رسول العرب أن الإسلام ساوى وشبهوا المرأة بالحمار والكلب , وقد تسائل الكثيرين ما هو وجه الشبه بين المرأة والحمار والكلب ؟  



تنشيط دور الكهنة والكنيسة والاباء
لمواجهة حالات الأختطاف واضطهاد الدولة



لم تدرس الكنيسة القبطية بعد هذه المشكلة دراسة حقيقية لتوعية بنات الأقباط من مخاطر الإرهاب الإسلامى يجب على الكهنة أن يذهبوا مع الاباء إلى مراكز البوليس ليطالبوا برجوع الفتاه كما يجب على الكنيسة فى طول البلاد وعرضها دراسة جميع الحالات وكيف يواجهونها وهؤلاء الفتيات يمكن ان يرجعوا يوماً وكثيرون منهن حاولن الإتصال بأهاليهن ولكن أهاليهم رفضوهم وبلاش حكاية المثل القبطى : " لو أيدك أسلمت أقطعها " , هناك حالات تنصر من المسلمين ونحن نقبلهم فبالأولى أن نقبل بناتنا الذين غررت بهم العصابات الإسلامية ربنا ينيح نفسك يا ابونا بيشوى كامل فى الأسكندرية لقد وقفت مع الكثيرات من بنات الكنيسة  الذين حاول المسلمين جرهم إلى دينهم بالظلم  

وبعد الدراسة الشاملة تستطيع الكنيسة أن توعى البنات فى طول البلاد وعرضها عما يواجههم 

إذا حدث إن أختطفوا وأغتصبوا أو حتى تزوجوا مسلمين 

ومن دراستى المبدئية غير المتعمقة وجدت أنه يمكن تصنيف هؤلاء الفتيات إلى 

 النوع الأول 10% فتيات تزوجوا مسلمين برضائهم فهناك تقريباً من الحالات تقع الفتاة القبطية فى الحب مع شاب مسلم فى الوقت الذى يعتبر الشاب المسلم البنت المسيحية التى وقعت فى هواه من ملكات اليمين أى عبده مسيحية (كتابية) فينكحها ويعطيها لآخرين يفعلوا معها الأثم وتصبح باغيه عندهم وهنا فى أستراليا لا ننسى عدد الشباب المسلم 18 شابا الذين اغتصبوا الفتاه الإسترالية وقبض عليهم البوليس الأسترالى 

وفى مصر الإسلام يعتبر الكتابية من ملكات اليمين ذكرت فتاه مسيحية عما حدث معها بعد زواج إسلامى من أمير جماعه مسلم درب لكى يغرى فتيات القبط : " سألته فين الحب والسعادة؟ فرد ساخرا مقهقها الكلام بنقوله للفاجرة اللي زيك أنتي كنتي جارية وأنتي مش مجرد غير أداة لمتعتي وبس وأنا لما ألاقي زوجة مسلمة أتزوجها وأجيب منها أطفال لكن أنتي عرق نجس مش ممكن يكون لي أطفال من واحدة زيك وسبني بألفاظ بشعة و وكنت واقفة مذهولة لما يحدث وأقول داخلي أنا ضحيت بكل حاجة عشان سعادتي معاك وكتمت دموعي وحزني ، فكنت يوميا أسمع منه كلام يخترق أذني وعقلي كالرصاص وفؤجئت به يمارس نفس لعبة الحب مع أكثر من فتاة مسيحية ، واردا أن يثبت للفتيات المخدوعات انه شخص طاهر وانه دينه و عيقدته يمنعاه من الفحشاء فسألته ألم تطلب مني جسدي فرد بقسوة أنني أحارب الكفرة بكل الطرق وأنتي جسدك رخيص أنتي نجسة لكن دول برضه أنا هعرف أزاى أخليهم يسلموا رغم أنفهم " وعنما حملت منه اصر على أن أتخلص من الجنين وقالت : " سبني بأبشع الألفاظ وضربات تنهال علي من كل جانب وأجهضت نفسي تحقيقا لطلبه "

 النوع الثانى 89% من البنات القبطيات قد أختطفوا وأغتصبوا وأجبروا على الإسلام ويتأخر البوليس فى مصر فى أجرآءات التحقيق وعدم القبض على المجرم المسلم الذى كان معروفاً فى جميع الحلات التى تم فيها ألإختطاف والإغتصاب حتى تحمل البنت القبطية بعد شهرين وهنا لا يقبلها أهلها الأقباط كما أن البنت تشعر بالعار من ثمرة الإغتصاب الذى أجبرت عليه بالقوة وتشعر بالفضيحة فترضى بحالها أو تكون خائفة على أهلها من أن يضرهم المسلمون بقتلهم وذبحهم إلى آخره من الإرهاب الإسلامى فى الحقيقة مصر تعيش فى فوضى .

النوع الثالث 1% من البنات هم المرضى بأمراض عصبية ونفسيه تختلف نسب تخلفهم العقلى وهؤلاء تخطفهم العصابات الإسلامية ولكونهم غير مدركين وغير واعيين لما يدرى حولهم من مخاطر فبعد أن يخطفهم المسلمين يخفونهم فى اماكن بعيده عن أهاليهم ولا تعرف الفتاه أصلا ماذا تفعل لأتها كانت تعتمد على أهلها من الأقباط فى كل شيئ وليست لهم أى دراية وخبره فى التعامل مع الناس أو ماذا يجرى فى الحياه من حولها والمشكله إذا كانت هذه الفتاه تأخذ أدوية ونحن نعرف كيف يعامل المسلمين حتى مع أبنائهم بالقسوة والإهانة .



وهناك مخطط بين بعض أمراء السعودية وأمراء الجماعات الإسلامية فى مصر ويشترك البوليس بتباطؤه فى إحضار الفتيات المخطوفات بسرعه وإجبار الآباء عند تسجيل المحاضر فى أقسام البوليس على اساس أنها حالات هروب أو إختفاء وليست حالات إختطاف وإغتصاب وقد ذكر أن أحد رجال البوليس المسلم ذكر لى عن مصادر موثوقة فى سجلات وزارة الداخلية فى مصر أن عدد الحالات وصلت إلى 5000 حاله ولم يحدد دين الفتاة أو الزمن الذى تم فيه هذا العدد الهائل من الإختطافات ولكن عندما أطلعت على بعض ملفات المخطوفات وأقوال المسيحيين الذين عذبوا على أيدى أجهزة الأمن فى مصر قال أحدهم أنه فى مدينة بورسعيد أغتصبت 35 فتاة مسيحية فى أسبوع واحد بعد أن أعطى بعض الأمراء السعوديين الأموال إلى الصيع فى المدينة من جماعة أهل السنة لكى يفتحوا محلات بشرط أن يغتصبوا فتيات القبط وحدثت الإغتصابات السابقة , ومنذ سنة دربت الجمعية الشرعية فى عين شمس وعزبة النخل أعضائها لخطف وأغتصاب الفتيات فأغتصبوا 17 فتاة , أما محلات رجب الشهيرة فقد أشارت الأنباء المبدئية أنهم أغتصبوا 4 فتيات ولكن قيل أن العدد هو 60 فتاه مسيحية , وإحقاقاً للتاريخ أن هذه إختطاف وأغتصاب البنات أو جرهم بالخديعة والحب إلى الدين الإسلامى ظهرت بعد ثورة 23 يوليوا فى الستينيات عندما كانت جماعة النور والهداية تدرب أعضائها على الإيقاع بالفتيات القبطيات والتغرير بهن وهو نفس السلوي الرخيص الذى يتبعونه الآن وهذا هو إفلاس الإسلام فى مصر .

إذا طبقاً لمصادر سجلات وزارة الداخليه فى مصر أن عدد الحالات التى بلغ عنها 5000 حاله !!!!!!

أصحى يا كنيسة , وأنشطوا يا كهنة  , لا تتركوا الأهالى يواجهون إرهاب الدولة بمفردهم !!!


والموجود فى هذا الموقع بعض الحالات التى وصلتنا ويمكن الإطلاع عليها وقد وصل لبعض الجهات مثل الهيئة القبطية الأمريكية والكندية والأسترالية بيانات لحوالى 106 من البنات المختطفات :-


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2005)

البابا شنودة يتكلم عن إختطاف الفتيات 



قام محل سوبر ماركت أولاد رجب فى الرويال بالاس المحمل مترو التوحيد والنور بمصر الجديدة بخداع المسيحيات الذين يشترون منهم بإعطائهم جائزة شراء ويقولون إذهبى للأدارة وهناك توقع عليها بدون معرفة ويتضح أنها أوراق إسلامهن ( ستة حالات بنات ) هذا هو إفلاس الإسلام
فى 26/1/04 قبض البوليس فى مصر على بيتر نادى وأسحق داود وجون عادل وأندرو سعيد أثناء رحتهم إلى نويبع وقد قبض عليهم فى الفندق وأستولوا على أناجيل وكتب مسيحية وتم حبسهم 5 أسابيع بدون محاكمة فى الوقت الذى لا يفعل البوليس شيئاً حين يتم أغتصاب وخطف الفتيات وقتل المسيحيين 
فى 17/3/2004 أشار قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فى عظته الأسبوعية عن إختفاء فتيات مسيحيات فى محلات السوبر ماركت وقال ياريت رجال البوليس يأخذوا موقف حازم لأنه جائتنى خطابات لا حصر لها وماتقولوش هاتولنا أسماء إحنا عارفين يمكن أخدوهم وودوهم أى حته ما نعرفش هما فين
وفى نفس العظة قال قداسة البابا شنودة أنا بقول كده وعارف خطورة الموقف وموش عايزين بلاوى تانية تحصل لنا كفاية إللى فات 
وقد قارن قداسة البابا بين القبض على شباب مسافرين ومعهم أناجيل وأودعوهم 15 يوم فى السجن ونيابة وبين إختفاء 6 فتيات فى محلات السوبر ماركت وقال قداسته أننا لن نسكت على هذا أبدأ ولوحظ أنه قال لأحد مرافقية أتصل بيهم وكلمهم
ثم إستقبل البابا بعد ذلك أحد المسئولين من أمن الدولة وقال: أنا كنت بتكلم بمنتهى الصراحة وهو كان متجاوب جدا وروحه طيبة ااغاية وذكرنا التفاصيل وكيف تنتهى وفعلاً منذ أسبوعين وأكثر لم نسمع عن أى حادثة ونعتبر أن الموضوع منتهى لئلاً تقلب من هنا ومن هنا موش كويس
فهل تم أرجاع خمسة ألاف فتاة مسيحية أختطفت إلى أهاليهم يا بوليس مصر وما هى الإجراءات التى تلزم البوليس بإرجاع الفتيات لزويهم فى الماضى والمستقبل وماذا يحدث إذا لم يلتزم البوليس بتطبيق القوانين 


مصر دولة بلا قانون ولا رئيس ولا حكومة 

------------------------------------------------------------------------



مع من تتعامل الكنيسة والأقباط ؟



عاصر الأقباط قبل الإحتلال العربى الإسلامى مع الإحتلال البيزنطى المسيحى والإحتلال الرومانى المسيحى والوثنى  وكانت هذه الأمم لها حضارة راسخة وقوانين تسير بمقتضاها  وكانت هناك محاكمات تجرى على العلن ويحكم فيها ومن أشهرها محاكمة السيد المسيح وحتى بولس (شاول) وهو فرد قال : أنا رافع دعواى إلى قيصر .. أما فى عصر الإحتلال الإسلامى فكان يكفى من الحاكم أو الوالى أو من فى يده السلطة أن يلقى قبطى فى السجن أو يقطع رقبته ويستولون على أملاكه وزوجته وبنيه - لا لذنب إلا أنه غير مسلم .. هذه هى شريعتهم الإسلامية العنصرية وهى شريعة قادمة من خلفيتهم فى الصحراء العربية البربرية وأسلوبهم الوحشى القبلى الوثنى الذى كانوا يتعاملون به مع بعضهم البعض هذه هى الخلفية التى جاء منها الإسلام .

وقال المؤرخين الأجانب عنهم أنهم قوم بلا مبادئ ولا مثل ولا حضارة ولا أخلاق ولا قيم - وأنتم ايها الأقباط بخلفيتكم الحضارية طولها ألاف السنين تتعاملون مع العقيدة الإسلامية التى بلا حضارة ولا أصل ولا مبدأ واحد  .  

يكفى أن تقارن حياة السيد المسيح وحياة محمد حتى تنزعج مما فعله محمد - ومحمد هو مثلهم الأعلى وقد قيل إذا شتمت الله تستتاب ولكن إن شتمت محمد تقتل وهذا هو الإسلام 

لقد صمم الإسلام للقضاء على المسيحية واليهودية وهو ليس دينا سمائياً قادما من عند الإله الحقيقى فإلههم مكار مخادع مضل ولهذا فهم يستخدمون أساليب إلههم الشريرة فى التعامل مع بنى البشر فى إجبار المسيحيين على إعتناق عقيدتهم الشيطانية , إن اساليبهم تنحصر فى الترغيب والترهيب .. الترغيب بالمال والثروة والعمل والوظيفة .. ألخ أما الترهيب (الإرهاب) فهو إستعمال المخدرات التى تمتلئ بها مصر وحبوب الهلوسة والإدمان وبعد أن تفقد البنت وعيها يصورونها عارية ويكتبونها شيكات ويهددونها بقتل اهلها وقد قتل المئات من المسيحيين والمسيحيات بحوادث الطرق سواء من البوليس نفسه أو من عصابات بن لادن الإجرامية المنتشرة فى مصر .

اليوم يتعرض شعبنا القبطى إلى حرب ملتوية شريرة ويجب أن نعرف مع من نتعامل إن تجارب 1425 سنة معهم لا ينبغى إغفالها ويجب أن نستفيد بتجاربنا معهم ويقول الكتاب المقدس : مع الملتوى تكون ملتوياً , ويقول المثل العامى يقول : دائهم بالتى هى الداء .

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



البابا كيرلس السادس والأبنة الشاردة



حالات إغراء فتيات الأقباط وجرهن لأعتناق الأسلام بتمثيل الحب عليهم لم تبدأ هذه الأيام ولكنها بدأت منذ ايام البابا كيرلس السادس وفى الستينات تولاها جمعيه النور والهداية ونورد الحادثة التالية التى ذكرتها المؤرخة أيريس حبيب المصرى قصة الكنيسة القبطية - أيريس حبيب المصرى - الكتاب السابع ص 37  

كانت لأسرة مسيحية ابنه شردت , فإمتلأت قلب أسرتها حزناً وأسى , وأخذوا يداومون على الصلاة بغير فتور ليتحنن الرب عليها ويجعلها تعود كما عاد الأبن الضال , ثم قصدوا البابا كيرلس السادس ليستشفع عن ابنتهم , فطمأنهم عليها وعلى مستقبلها ايضاً .. فزاد على ذلك قوله : " قريباً بإذن الرب ستأتى هى إلى وتطلب مقابلتى " 

وأحسوا بإرتياح قلبى لهذا التأكيد من البابا , وما هى إلا بضعة اسابيع حتى قصدت هى بالفعل إلى المقر الباباوى , وكانت فى غاية الإضطراب والأسى وحالما مثلت بين يدى البابا الحنون صلى لأجلها وطمأنها , وخلال صلاته كانت دموعها تسيل على خديها , وبعدها روت للبابا السبب الذى دفعها للمجئ إليه , قالت : " رأيت رؤيا .. رأيت جمهوراً كبيراً يدخل كنيسة وقت الصلوات فأردت الدخول معهم , ولكن الشماس الواقف بالباب منعنى وهو يقول : " كيف يمكنك الدخول وأنت بهذه الثياب السوداء ؟ " ,, وفى حيرتى وقلقى تطلعت إلى داخل الكنيسة وإذا بى أرى قداستكم تنادون على الشماس وتأمرونه بالسماح لى بالدخول , ويالفرحتى حين دخلت وقابلتكم , وبعد الصلاة طفت بأرجاء الكنيسة , ومن عجب أن رؤياها تحققت لأنها بعد ما قابلت البابا الوقور فى اليقظة وحصلت على بركته أمرها بأن تتوجه إلى الكنيسة الصغيرة الملاصقة للكاتدرائية المرقسية , وما أن دخلتها حتى إهتزت هزة عنيفة - فقد كانت الكنيسة التى رأتها بالرؤيا , وبينما هى فى نشوة الهزة الروحية دخل الأنبا كيرلس إلى الكنيسة وصلى وباركها . 

ثم اشتاقت إلى بركة تناول الأسرار المقدسة ( التناول هو سر مقدس نؤمن أننا نأخذ السيد المسيح بأكمله فى اجسادنا ونحيا فيه وبه كما قال الكتاب : " من يأكلنى يحيا بى (يوحنا 6 : 57 ) فقصدت إلى البابا لتستأذنه فى ذلك , وكانت فترة الصوم الكبير فطلب إليها أن تصوم طيا ( أى تنقطع عن الأكل نهائياً ) ورتب لها بعض القراءات والعبادات حتى ترى رؤية أخرى وعدها بها .

وقبل نهاية الصوم بيومين رأت نفسها فى رؤيا وهى تتناول الجسد المقدس من يد قاسته والدم الكريم من يد كاهن خديم معه , فقصدت إليه , وما إن رآها حتى قال لها .. " غداً يا إبنتى موعدك مع التناول " وفى اليوم التالى نالت بركة التناول الأقدس من يد البابا ومن يد الكاهن الذى رأته فى الرؤيا , وغنى عن القول إنها أصبحت شخصاً جديداً .


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2005)

الأنبا بنيامين والأبن الضال

ذكر هذه القصة الأستاذ مجدى خليل - نيويورك : " مطلوب الحب أولا وأخيرا كأهم وسيلة من وسائل الأحتواء . سمعت هذه القصة من المتنيح الأنبا بيمن ، قال أنه سمع عن شخص ترك الكنيسة وكانت للأنبا بيمن علاقة ممتازة بكل شعب ملوي مسلمين ومسيحيين فذهب بنفسه إلى قسم الشرطة وعندما ألتقي بهذا الشخص لم يعنفه أو يعظه أو ينظر إليه شذرا اوينفعل امامه وإنما أخذه في حضنه بكل حب وقوة ولم ينطق ببنت شفة فما كان من هذا الشخص إلا أن قال بأعلي صوت أنا راجع مع الأسقف "  .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





بيان من إيبارشية شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها الاربعاء 21 ديسمبر 2004
ثانيا : فى الإيبارشية :
نعانى من تعنت الشرطة فى :

1. صدر قرار جمهورى رقم 1966 لسنة 1973 ببناء كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمنيرة مركز القناطر، ويمنعنا الأمن من تنفيذ القرار الجمهورى بحجج غير مقبولة 
2. صدر قرار من السيد اللواء وزير الداخلية فى 1996 ، تم إبلاغه لنا عن طريق مدير الإدارة لأمن الدولة بالقاهرة بتوسيع كنيسة بعزبة النخل – مدينة الأندلس , ولم نستطع تنفيذ القرار، بحجة عدم وجود قرار جمهورى بالكنيسة ، علما بأننا تقدمنا بطلب القرار الجمهورى بتاريخ 1987 ، ولم نحصل عليه حتى تاريخه ، حيث أن الأرض المقام عليها الكنيسة وهى داخل المدينة ،لا تزال أمام الجهات الإدارية أرضا زراعية ، ولا يجوز البناء عليها علما بأنه لا يوجد متر واحد مزروعا فى كل المنطقة .
3 - صدر ترخيص بتعلية مبنى خدمات بكنيسة مارجرجس سندبيس , موقعا عليه من السيد المستشار، المحافظ ولكن رفض أمن الدولة تنفيذ الترخيص دون أية مبررات .
4 - شرعنا فى بناء قاعة مناسبات وعيادة وحضانة فى قرية قلما مركز قليوب ، ولعدم وجود ترخيص مبانى فى القرى , لذا شرعنا فى البناء ، وإذا بالبلدوزر يأتى على كل البناء ، علما بأن الأرض هى ملك للمطرانية ، وتقدمنا بطلب لأمن الدولة بالموافقة على البناء منذ اكثر من سنتين ولم نوافى بالرد. 
5 - تقدمنا بطلب لبناء مبنى خدمات بمنطقة ميت نما مركز شبرا الخيمة . ورفض أمن الدولة بحجة أنها مواجهة للسكة الحديد ، ولا يجوز أن يرفع الصليب بجوار السكة الحديد ، فتقدمنا بطلب آخر بقطعة أرض أخرى منذ سنتين , ولم نوافى بالرد حتى تاريخه . 
ملحوظة :

هل ممكن المساواة فى بناء دور العبادة وخاصة ان الدستور ينادى بأن جميع المواطنين متساويين فى الحقوق والواجبات ؟!.
ثالثا : تم القبض واعتقال شابين شقيقين منذ أكثر من سنتين ، ولم يفرج عنهما ، بحجة أن أحدهما شتم ضابط شرطة تحرش بأخيه ... وتم الإتصال بإدارة أمن الدولة بشبرا الخيمة دونما أى فائدة .
رابعا : فى شبرا الخيمة تغيير بيانات بعض من أبناء الإيبارشية فى خانة الديانة من المسيحية إلى الإسلامية فى البطاقات الشخصية ، عمدا ، ومن الصعب إعادة البيان السليم فى خانة الديانة إذ يحتاج إلى قضية ، إن خطأ أو عمد موظف يدفع ثمنه صاحب البطاقة .
خامسا : الشرطة تعرقل تسجيل الشباب فى البطاقات الإنتخابية .
سادسا : من المستحيل لنا فى شبرا الخيمة الحصول على قرار جمهورى لبناء أى كنيسة باعتبار أن كل أراضى شبرا الخيمة زراعية ، ولا يمكن تسجيلها أراضى مبانى ، ويشترط القرار الجمهورى وجود أرض مبانى مسجلة بالشهر العقارى ، لذا نلجأ إلى مبنى خدمات .

سابعا : فى حالة ذهاب أحد من الشعب المسيحى لإشهار إسلامه :

1. يختفى عدة أيام فى مكان تابع للشرطة وفى حمايتها ، ويجالسه عدد من القيادات الإسلامية 
2 - إذا أخطرت الشرطة المطرانية لذهاب أحد الكهنة لنصحها وهذا امر نادر, ينصحها فى مكتب الضابط , وعلى الأبواب القيادات الإسلامية ، ولا يسهل نصحها بحرية .

ملحوظة :

لماذا لا يتم النصح فى مكان يتبع الكنيسة ، وبحرية ، دون رقابة رجال الأمن او ضغوط متطرفين .
1 - تغيير بيانات الذى يشهر إسلامه بسرعة هائلة ، وإذا أراد العودة من الصعب بل من المستحيل إعادة بياناته الأولى إلى ما كانت عليه . 
2. تسهيلات كبيرة فى الإشهار وتعقيدات فى العودة .

مطلوب : 

هل من الممكن السماح باستلام من يريد إشهار إسلامه - فور ذهابه - إلى الكنيسة لإبداء النصح ، فإذا استجاب لا يستكمل إجراءاته وإذا لم يستجب يستكمل إجراءاته .

ثامنا : يتم الصرف على الجامعات ووسائل الإعلام من الضرائب التى يدفعها المسيحى والمسلم ، ولكن لا يتساوى كلاهما فى الاستفادة من هذه الضرائب مثلا : 

1 - يتم الصرف على المدارس الأزهرية وجامعة الأزهر من الضرائب ، ولا يسمح للمسيحى بالدراسة فيها جميعا . 
2 - يبث التليفزيون برامج إسلامية كثيرة عبر قنواته العشر، فى دروس وتفاسير وقصص إسلامية متنوعة ، بل حتى البرامج العادية مملوءة بالتعاليم الإسلامية ، ولا يرى المسيحى تعليم دينه ، سواء بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة فى هذه الوسيلة الهائلة ، بل كل ما يراه المسيحى هو ساعة فى عيد الميلاد وأخرى فى عيد القيامة . أين حقوق الأقباط فى هذه الوسيلة ؟! .
3 - بل حتى الجرائد القومية تخصص صفحة كاملة لتعليم الدين الإسلامى ، أين تفسير وتعليم الدين المسيحى . علما بأن نص الدستور أن المواطنين متساويين فى الحقوق والواجبات دون تميز من جهة الجنس أو الدين او العقيدة أو 
4 - المناهج الدراسية بها كثير من القرآن من اللغة العربية ، ومطلوب من المسيحى حفظها، بل حتى فى الجامعات خاصة كلية الحقوق يتم تدريس أمور تتصل بالشريعة الإسلامية، ومطلوب من الطالب حتى المسيحى حفظ وترديد كل ما يدرسه حتى لو كان مخالف لعقيدته المسيحية ، و لا توجد اى اقتباسات من الكتاب المقدس فى هذه الكتب


----------



## صوفيا (16 أكتوبر 2005)

يااااااااااااااااااااااسلاااااام على الخيااال الخصب  
انا انصحك بالاتجاه لتأليف الرواايات   احسن من الهبل والتخاااريف اللي انتي فيها


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> يااااااااااااااااااااااسلاااااام على الخيااال الخصب
> انا انصحك بالاتجاه لتأليف الرواايات  احسن من الهبل والتخاااريف اللي انتي فيها


 
هل هو هذا الرد العاقل على موضوع من 4 صفحات؟؟؟

بدل ما تأتين بالشهود و الدلائل للتفنيد تقومين بالرد الساذج و الجاف الذي لا يحمل في محتواه غير الجهل و عدم القدرة على الوقوف تجاه الحقائق....

وصل بكم الحال بدل المحاورة و المناقشة الى رد ردود بلا معنى؟ ردود لا يحتويها غير الغضب و الحقد لاجل الحقائق التي نذكرها؟

فعلا حالة يائســــة.....


----------



## Zayer (16 أكتوبر 2005)

يكفي اهانة و تجريح في المسلمين و الدين الاسلامي 
   

الزنا  محرم  وجريمة يعاقب عليها الاسلام مقترفيها وبشدة  

واذا تبو تعرفو شنو عاقبة الزنا هي الرجم  هذا في الاسلام 

وانتو تتهمو المسملين بزنا 

وكيف تتحول المسيحية الى دين من زنا بها ؟ 

كلامكم لا يدخل العقل ولا يستند الى ادلة 


ولكنكم لا  تعرفو اي شئ عن الدين الاسلامي  واذا كنتم لا تعرفو عنه شئ لا تتهموه بأتهامات باطلة كاذبة 


ولا تنسبو افعال بعض المسلمين ( الي كانو مسلمين وصارو ارهابيين ) الى الاسلام


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

الان اصبحنا نحن الذي لا نعرف شئ عن الاسلام... و يا عجب بتسميتك للمسلمين الذين يطبقون الايات القرأنية بالارهابيين...

يا عزيزي نحن لا نجرح ولكن ننقل الحقائق التي يعتم عليها فنقلنل لحقيقة و حدث ليس هدفه التشويه او التجريح بل نقل الحقيقة...


----------



## Zayer (16 أكتوبر 2005)

نعم لا تعرفو شئ عن الاسلام 



> يا عجب بتسميتك للمسلمين الذين يطبقون الايات القرأنية بالارهابيين



ما هي الايات القرائنة الي طبقوها 

القران يحرم الزنا  

فكيف تسمو من يزني مسلم ؟  الم يخالف تعاليم الاسلام  ؟


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> نعم لا تعرفو شئ عن الاسلام
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اذا كنا نتكلم عن الارهاب فابات الامر بالقتل كثيرة و منها

*قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ (التوبة 29).</FONT>*

</SPAN></STRONG></B></SPAN></B>


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

اما بالنسبة للزنا.. فماذا تسمي ملكات اليمين...


*وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا (النساء 24).*


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (16 أكتوبر 2005)

لا حول الله ولاقوة إلا بالله 

ميرنا اذا كان الخبر صحيح فالإسلام بريء منهم 

بس عندي كم سؤال 

1) شنو اسم هذي الجماعات الي تنسب نفسها للاسلام ؟

2) كيف تجبر الحكومات في مصر المسيحين والمسلمين على شراء الطوابع ؟  واذا هي جماعات اسلاميه تجبر الاثنين ؟

3) شنو علاقه الطوابع في مساعدة الحرب على افغانستان ؟

4) شنو هي شركة الريان ؟ هل هي مسلمه أو لا ؟ 

5) كيف يعتنقون الفتيات المسيحيات الإسلام بدون وعي ؟مع العلم في الاسلام لايصح اسلام المرء اذا كان مجبر عليه ؟

6) شنو هي جمعية المحافظه على القرآن ؟ ومنو هذا حسين ؟

7)وفي شي شنيع وفادح مكتوب وهو إن عائشه رضي الله عنها قالت الإسلام شبه المرأه بالحمار والكلب من وين هالكلام ؟ لان  في السنة النبويه الشريفه مو موجود عندنا هالحجي ؟؟ المراه أعزت في الاسلام ؟   

8)الطامه الكبرى من الناس الي  كاتبه لك  (ويعطيها لآخرين يفعلوا معها الأثم وتصبح باغيه ) ماعندنا هالكلام احنا ؟ هذا يتكلم عن اي دين ؟؟؟؟   

9) منو الي كاتب ( ونحن نعرف كيف يعامل المسلمين حتى مع أبنائهم بالقسوة والإهانة .) منو الي كاذب عليكي ؟ المسلم يحترم الكبير ويعطف على الصغير ؟ وكل مسلم راع مسؤول عن رعيته ؟؟   

10) ( ذكر أن أحد رجال البوليس المسلم ذكر لى عن مصادر موثوقة فى سجلات وزارة الداخلية فى مصر ) ياليت ياميرنا تعطيني اسمه او المصدر او وين الاقي هذي السجلات او اي معلومه تقدر تفيدني عشان نشوفه هو شلون يشوه الاسلام بهالصوره ؟ يمكن صهيوني مو مسلم هذا ؟

11)منو الي كاتب ( قام محل سوبر ماركت أولاد رجب فى الرويال بالاس المحمل مترو التوحيد والنور بمصر الجديدة بخداع المسيحيات الذين يشترون منهم بإعطائهم جائزة شراء ويقولون إذهبى للأدارة وهناك توقع عليها بدون معرفة ويتضح أنها أوراق إسلامهن  )

ماعندنا اوراق عشان الانسان يسلم ؟؟؟ احنا مانسلم على اوراق ؟؟ الي اسمه "شنوده"  قال هالكلام ؟ يعني هو بابا ؟ هو مايدري ان المسلم مايسلم على ورق ؟؟


12)منو الي كاتب ( وقد قيل إذا شتمت الله تستتاب ) استغفر الله هذي قمه في الشناعه من الي كاتب العباره هذي ؟؟
لا في سنه ولا في اي حديث ؟؟

13) منو الي كاتب ( الترغيب بالمال والثروة والعمل والوظيفة) ماعندنا هالكلام ؟؟ 

14) منو الي كاتب (إستعمال المخدرات التى تمتلئ بها مصر وحبوب الهلوسة والإدمان) عندنا كل ماهو مسكر حرام وكل مايذهب العقل محرم فكيف يكون هالشي صحيح ؟؟؟

15)منو الي كاتب( حالات إغراء فتيات الأقباط وجرهن لأعتناق الأسلام بتمثيل الحب عليهم ) المسلم عليه غض البصر عن المراه الاجنبيه فكيف هالناس تكتب يمثل عليها الحب ويكلمها ؟ ؟

16) منو الي كاتب ( نعانى من تعنت الشرطة ) ايش دخل الاسلام بشرطة مصر ؟؟


17)منو الي كاتب ( - يبث التليفزيون برامج إسلامية ) لأن مصر  دولة إسلاميه على - حد علمي - على الرغم من وجود جميع الديانات؟

18)منو الي كاتب ( المناهج الدراسية بها كثير من القرآن من اللغة العربية ) لأن مصر دوله عربيه ؟


؟؟ آسف لكثرة الاسئله بس حيرتني ؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2005)

موضوع ضخم وشامل يا ميرنا الف شكر عليه 

وربنا يبارك عملك 

وبالنسبة للاخوة اللي ردوا قبل مسلم ولله الحمد 

فلا تعليق لانهم مش قالوا كلام يستحق الرد 

والاخ مسلم ولله الحمد سوف اقوم انا بالرد غدا لاني اليوم مرهق جدااا​


----------



## ميرنا (16 أكتوبر 2005)

خطف فتاة مسيحية و إجبارها على التحول إلى الإسلام 

الشرطة تتعاون مع مختطفى الفتاة 



واشنطن دى سى فى  8/3/ 2004  -  تلقت منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة تقريرا فى الرابع من  يناير 2004 يفيد بأن و التى تبلغ من العمر 18 عاما قد تعرضت للخطف بينما كانت تتسوق فى بلدتها المحلة الكبرى بمصر.  عندما فشل أهل البنت فى العثور عليها إتجهوا إلى الشرطة و لكن الشرطة رفضت كتابة محضر لإثبات تغيبها و بعد وقت قصير علمت الأسرة إن البنت محتجزة لدى فهمى طه محمود و أنها سوف تتحول رسميا للإسلام. 

البنت البالغة من العمر 18 عاما تعتبر قاصرا و القانون المصرى يمنع تغيير الدين لمن لم يبلغوا سن الرشد.    بالإضافة لذلك فإن إالبنت تصاب بحالات من الإكتئاب النفسى  و قد سبق  تشخيص حالتها النفسية  طبيا و لدينا تقرير طبى عن حالتها الصحية مقدم من الدكتور حسام الصاوى بتاريخ الخامس عشر من ديسمبر 2003.  و يمكنكم الإطلاع على التقرير بزيارة موقعنا www.copts.com 

بدأت عائلة البنت فى بحث محموم عنها منذ إختفائها فى الرابع من يناير.  و بالرغم من توسلات العائلة إلى الشرطة إلا أن ضباط الشرطة رفضوا كتابة محضر بغياب البنت و  فى اليوم التالى تلقت العائلة إتصالا هاتفيا أبلغها أنها   موجودة لدى فهمى محمود و إن إعادتها مشروطة بحصوله على مبلغ من المال.   و بالرغم من إستعداد العائلة للدفع إلا أنه لم يعيد الإبنة.  و عرض محمود عدة مرات بعد ذلك أن يعيد إنجى فى مقابل المال و لكنه لم يفى بذلك  فى أى مرة.  و بعد عدة محاولات لإستعادة إبنتهم إتجهت العائلة مرة أخرى لطلب مساعدة الشرطة و لكن تكرر رفض مأمور الشرطة محمود محمد حميد كتابة محضر عن إختفاء إنجى.  كما رفضت الشرطة طلب العائلة توقيع الكشف الطبى على إبنتهم لتقرير ما إذا كانت قد تعرضت لإعتداء جنسى. 

فى النهاية تمت كتابة محضر رقم 904 لعام 2004 و لكن الشرطة أكدت أن إنجى على وشك التحول للإسلام و أبلغت  العائلة  أنه فى يوم 19 يناير 2004 سوف يتم تحول إنجى إلى الإسلام رسميا.  و حاولت العائلة محاولات مستميتة لتأجيل موعد تحول إنجى القسرى رسميا للإسلام و تم  تأجيله  إلى الأول من مارس 2004. 

فى هذه الأثناء علمت العائلة أن الشخص الذى يحتجز إنجى هو مستشار مدنى لمأمور الشرطة حميد و ووحدته.  و نظرا للعلاقة الوثيقة بين محمود و رجال الشرطة فقد وجدت عائلة إنجى إنفسهم فى مواجهة تلاعب و مراوغة كل من مختطف إبنتهم و  رجال الشرطة. 

لقد أصبحت بنات الأقباط هدفا سهلا للمتطرفين المسلمين الذين يعملون على تحويلهن قسرا إلى الإسلام و يساعدهم على ذلك رجال الشرطة بمواقفهم السلبية و التى يجب أن يوضع لها حدا.  و كما  يقول السيد مايكل منير رئيس منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة :  "إنه لأمر بشع أن تتعرض بنات الأقباط لإعتداءات هؤلاء المجرمين من إغتصاب و عنف تحت رعاية رجال الشرطة و القانون المصري"  و يضيف أيضا :  " إن هذا السلوك هو تعدى سافر على القانون الذى يمنع تغيير الدين لمن لم يبلغوا سن الرشد و بذلك  يتضح أيضا  تورط  البوليس بتعاونه فى إخفاء الجريمة على إنها تحول إلى الإسلام". 

و سوف تقوم منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة بتقديم قضية إنجى إلى المجلس الوطنى لحقوق الإنسان الذى تكون حديثا فى مصر و من مسئولياته تحسين أوضاع حقوق الإنسان فى البلد.   و قد قال السيد مايكل منير : " سوف ننتظر من المجلس أن يقوم بالتحقيق  و يعطى ردا فى موضوع إجبار الفتيات القبطيات على التحول إلى الإسلام."


----------



## ميرنا (16 أكتوبر 2005)

19سنة أى قاصر بحكم القانون ، مختطفة بواسطة مباحث أمن الدولة لاجبارها على اشهار اسلامها
دعوة للأقباط فى مصر للتظاهر ضد هذه الحكومة المجرمة ومواصلة الاحتجاجات بكل الطرق السلمية حتى يعرف الجميع اننا لن نسكت على اساليبهم الاجرامية هذه
على الاقباط ان يستمروا فى الاحتجاج والتظاهر واللجوء الى الاضراب عن الطعام امام المنظمات الدولية او امام القصر الجمهورى او امام مجلس الشعب والعصيان المدنى والشكوى لمنظمات حقوق الانسان الدولية والمحاكم الدولية وخلاف ذلك من الاليات المحلية والدولية.

كانت الفتاه باحد الاديره لقضاء خلوة استعدادا لطلب الرهبنة وانتهت منها يوم 13/2/2005 فذهبت الى بيت الاسرة واخبرتهم بطلبها فقالو لها ان تتأنى فى الطلب فقالت لهم انها ستستشير كاهن الاعتراف الخاص بها ذهبت اليه فى الورديان يوم 14/2/2005 تاريخ اختفائها بمكان تواجده بالكنيسة فقالو لها انه غير موجود فقامت بالاتصال به على الموبايل لمعرفة مكانه فحدد لها مكان تواجده وهو منطقة بدمنهور يدعى بيت الكرمة الخاص بالقديسة دميانه فاخبرت امها بانها سوف تذهب اليه فتاخرت عن الرجوع الى البيت فقمنا بالاتصال بالكاهن الذى اكد انها لم تاتى اليه فقمنا بابلاغ جهات الأمن وأمن الدولة وتحرير محضر فى القسم التابعة له بتاريخ 15/2/2005 فاكدو انها لم تدخل أى قسم أو نقطة شرطة وبعد بحث ظل مستمر 8 ايام قامت أمن الدولة باخبار وكيل البابا بتحديد جلسة يوم 28/2/2005 لاشهار اسلامها كانت مفاجأة لكل الآباء الكهنة لأنهم يعرفون سلوك الفتاة المشهود له بالادب والتدين فذهب الى الفتاة يوم الجلسة الكاهن توماس كمال أب اعترافها التى كانت ذاهبة اليه بدمنهور ومعه الكاهن ميخائيل الذى كان ضابط شرطة قبل دخوله الكهنوت وبعد الجلسة كان رأيهم ان الفتاه تحت تهديد عصبى ونفسى شديد وقامو بطلب جلسة اخرى وتم تحديد جلسة اخرى يوم 10/3/2005
ولكن الحكومة المجرمة أخلت بوعدها ورفضت ان يتم مقابلة البنت بوالديها

استمع الى شهادة اختها المكلومة على اختطاف اختها وكيف تتعامل معهم مباحث امن الدولة المجرمة ، مباحث امن الاسلام وخطف بنات الأقباط

اضغط هنا للاستماع الى شهادة اختها سوزان


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (16 أكتوبر 2005)

قاعد اسأل ميرنا ما سالتك بس اذا تعرف الاجابه تفضل


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> قاعد اسأل ميرنا ما سالتك بس اذا تعرف الاجابه تفضل


 
اعتقد ان في المركز الشخص الذي يجيب وليس الذي يسأل...


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

دودي

شمركزه الله يهديك ؟

بعد إذن ميرنا الموضوع مش موضوعي 
و ميرنا سألتها ماردت بس اذا ميناهوت عنده الاجابه يتفضل اويرسله خاص


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> دودي
> 
> شمركزه الله يهديك ؟
> 
> ...


 
يعني يا صديقي شو معرف الاخت بأسم الجماعة و لمن ينتمون.... الا تراك اقرب الى الاجابة منها؟؟؟


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

كان ما سألت لو ادري ؟


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> لا حول الله ولاقوة إلا بالله
> 
> ميرنا اذا كان الخبر صحيح فالإسلام بريء منهم
> 
> ...



اولا اعتذر عن التاخير والاخت ميرنا صديقة شخصية وانا عرفتها علي المنتدي 

يعني مش مشكلة لو انا جاوبت او هيه جاوبت واتمني ان تتقبل هذا بصدر رحب 

بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول هذه الجماعات تعرف باسم الاخوان المسلمين ولها افرع كثيرة وهيه تعتبر امتداد للحركة الوهابية التي كانت منتشرة قديما في السعودية و يعتبر من ضمن افرعها حماس و طالبان كما اظن كده الامر واضح 



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> 2) كيف تجبر الحكومات في مصر المسيحين والمسلمين على شراء الطوابع ؟  واذا هي جماعات اسلاميه تجبر الاثنين ؟



عندنا مش ينفع اشتري تذكرة قطر غير لما اشتري معونة شتاء او طوابع ومش ليها لازمة وفلوسها تقريبا عرفت بتروح فين دلوقت وفي كثير من المصالح الحكومية 
فا لان الحكومة تتبع بصفة غير مباشرة للاخوان المسلمين مصر تعتبر دولة زيها زي افغنستان بس علي المستغطي يعني الموضوع مو باين بس هيه كده دولة بداخلها عناصر ارهابية وفي بعض الاحيان مثل الاعتداء علي النصاري فالدولة تقوم بتايديهم الكامل وتتكرهم فا في كتير من الحلالات سواء الاعتداء او قتل شخص مسيحي لم يتم الحكم علي القاتل وعما اظن لو انتا عارف دينك وقرائنك ها تفهم ليه !!
الاسلام هوه الدين الوحيد الذي ينظر لباقي الاديان علي انهم كفرة مسواهم جهنم 



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> 3) شنو علاقه الطوابع في مساعدة الحرب على افغانستان ؟



التمويل متبادل بين مصر وافغانستان في تمويل الارهاب ودعم بعضهم البعض سواء عن طريق معونة الشتاء والطوابع في مصر وزراعة المخدرات في افغانستان 



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> 4) شنو هي شركة الريان ؟ هل هي مسلمه أو لا ؟



مسلمة بالطبع




			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> 5) كيف يعتنقون الفتيات المسيحيات الإسلام بدون وعي ؟مع العلم في الاسلام لايصح اسلام المرء اذا كان مجبر عليه ؟



عادي جدا بعض الشركات وحصلت بالفعل في العديد ورغم سياسية البابا شنوده في عدم التحدث او التكلم بمثل هذه الامور لعدم احداث الفتنه ولكنه تحدث عن بعضهم حيث ان بعض اصحاب الشركات الكبري الاسلامية في مصر عندما يرون فتاة بشعرها وتلبس صليب يخبرونها انها فازت بجائزة وعليها التوقيع علي بعض الاوراق الذي يكون بين طيات هذه الاوراق اعلان اشهار اسلامها بدون معرفة فالتصعد للدور العلوي لاستلامه وعندما تطل للدور العلوي لاستلام الجائزة فا يقوموا بمصارحتها ولو قامت بالمقاومة يقوموا با اغتصابها وتخوفيها من الرجوع 
قد يكون هذا الكلام صحيح عقائديا، ولكن هذه الجماعات لا تنظر لذلك بل همها الأول هو الورق الرسمى الذى يثبت أسلمتها، وبذلك فصلها عن أهلها وإرهابها بحد الرده متى أرادت العوده حيث أنها رسميا مسلمة
ويوجد اعترفات صوتية بمثل هذه الامور سا اقوم بنشرها في موضوع قريبا



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> 6) شنو هي جمعية المحافظه على القرآن ؟ ومنو هذا حسين ؟



جمعية المحافظة علي القران تابعه للازهر 



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> 7)وفي شي شنيع وفادح مكتوب وهو إن عائشه رضي الله عنها قالت الإسلام شبه المرأه بالحمار والكلب من وين هالكلام ؟ لان  في السنة النبويه الشريفه مو موجود عندنا هالحجي ؟؟ المراه أعزت في الاسلام ؟



طيب ايه ذنبنا اني المسلم جاهل بدينه نعمل ايه يعني نعملك المسيحية والاسلام سواء 

شوف بنفسك الكلام مكتوب ولا لا

إسماعيل بن خليل حدثنا علي بن مسهر عن الأعمش عن مسلم يعني ابن صبيح عن مسروق عن عائشة
أنه ذكر عندها ما يقطع الصلاة فقالوا يقطعها الكلب والحمار والمرأة قالت لقد جعلتمونا كلابا لقد رأيت النبي عليه السلام يصلي وإني لبينه وبين القبلة وأنا مضطجعة على السرير فتكون لي الحاجة فأكره أن أستقبله فأنسل إنسلالا

صحيح البخارى



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> 8)الطامه الكبرى من الناس الي  كاتبه لك  (ويعطيها لآخرين يفعلوا معها الأثم وتصبح باغيه ) ماعندنا هالكلام احنا ؟ هذا يتكلم عن اي دين ؟؟؟؟



عن الاسلام ولكن الظاهر انك من المسلمين الظاهرين بالاسم لانك لاتدرك هذه الكلمات الموجودة وسط كتبكم احييك علي هذا



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> 13) منو الي كاتب ( الترغيب بالمال والثروة والعمل والوظيفة) ماعندنا هالكلام ؟؟



مش لازم يكون مكتوب المهم الهدف اللي ياتي من هذه الاشياء 



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> 9) منو الي كاتب ( ونحن نعرف كيف يعامل المسلمين حتى مع أبنائهم بالقسوة والإهانة .) منو الي كاذب عليكي ؟ المسلم يحترم الكبير ويعطف على الصغير ؟ وكل مسلم راع مسؤول عن رعيته ؟؟



من المحتمل ان تكون امثلة فردية يا اخي الكريم

فلكل قاعدة شواذ



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> 11)منو الي كاتب ( قام محل سوبر ماركت أولاد رجب فى الرويال بالاس المحمل مترو التوحيد والنور بمصر الجديدة بخداع المسيحيات الذين يشترون منهم بإعطائهم جائزة شراء ويقولون إذهبى للأدارة وهناك توقع عليها بدون معرفة ويتضح أنها أوراق إسلامهن  )



لقد قمت مسبقا بالرد علي هذا السؤال وللاسف هي حالات حدثت بالفعل 



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> ماعندنا اوراق عشان الانسان يسلم ؟؟؟ احنا مانسلم على اوراق ؟؟ الي اسمه "شنوده"  قال هالكلام ؟ يعني هو بابا ؟ هو مايدري ان المسلم مايسلم على ورق ؟؟



هوه اسمه قداسة البابا ده اولا نرجوا احترامه

الاحداث دي حصلت بالفعل ولن نقوم بالقاء مثل هذا الكلام جزافا كده لايوجد دخان بلا فتيل

سوف اقوم بالرد علي باقي اسئلتك  ​


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

كيف حالك ميناهوت؟

ايش الاخبار؟

إن شاء الله بخير ؟




> اولا اعتذر عن التاخير والاخت ميرنا صديقة شخصية وانا عرفتها علي المنتدي
> 
> يعني مش مشكلة لو انا جاوبت او هيه جاوبت واتمني ان تتقبل هذا بصدر رحب



دام انها راضيه ولاعليك 



> بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول هذه الجماعات تعرف باسم الاخوان المسلمين ولها افرع كثيرة وهيه تعتبر امتداد للحركة الوهابية التي كانت منتشرة قديما في السعودية و يعتبر من ضمن افرعها حماس و طالبان كما اظن كده الامر واضح



 كيف اتأكد من الصحة  ؟ لان مو مذكور المصدر للقاري  ؟   

في الإسلام ماعندنه جماعات يعني كلنا نتبع السلف الصالح؟ حماس وطالبان جماعات سياسيه  ؟



> عندنا مش ينفع اشتري تذكرة قطر غير لما اشتري معونة شتاء او طوابع ومش ليها لازمة وفلوسها تقريبا عرفت بتروح فين دلوقت وفي كثير من المصالح الحكومية
> فا لان الحكومة تتبع بصفة غير مباشرة للاخوان المسلمين مصر تعتبر دولة زيها زي افغنستان بس علي المستغطي يعني الموضوع مو باين بس هيه كده دولة بداخلها عناصر ارهابية وفي بعض الاحيان مثل الاعتداء علي النصاري فالدولة تقوم بتايديهم الكامل وتتكرهم فا في كتير من الحلالات سواء الاعتداء او قتل شخص مسيحي لم يتم الحكم علي القاتل وعما اظن لو انتا عارف دينك وقرائنك ها تفهم ليه !!



الحمدالله انا عارف قرآني وديني بس مش فاهم حكومتك المصريه شمسويه فيكم ؟  




> التمويل متبادل بين مصر وافغانستان في تمويل الارهاب ودعم بعضهم البعض سواء عن طريق معونة الشتاء والطوابع في مصر وزراعة المخدرات في افغانستان



ايش دخل الإسلام  ؟



> مسلمة بالطبع



اي  بس هي شركة شنو ؟



> يكون بين طيات هذه الاوراق اعلان اشهار اسلامها



بس هي مش مسلمه حتى لو وقعت على اوراق هالناس الي ذكرتهم 

يعني ايش دخل الاسلام ( فيهم)  او ( فيها )  ؟   



> جمعية المحافظة علي القران تابعه للازهر



ومنو هذا حسين ؟؟



> طيب ايه ذنبنا اني المسلم جاهل بدينه نعمل ايه يعني نعملك المسيحية والاسلام سواء



لووول  

لا اعرف ديني الحمدالله و هذا مش الاسلام 



> إسماعيل بن خليل حدثنا علي بن مسهر عن الأعمش عن مسلم يعني ابن صبيح عن مسروق عن عائشة
> أنه ذكر عندها ما يقطع الصلاة فقالوا يقطعها الكلب والحمار والمرأة قالت لقد جعلتمونا كلابا لقد رأيت النبي عليه السلام يصلي وإني لبينه وبين القبلة وأنا مضطجعة على السرير فتكون لي الحاجة فأكره أن أستقبله فأنسل إنسلالا
> 
> صحيح البخارى




منو هذا اسماعيل بن خليل ومنو علي بن مسهر الاعمش ؟

الحديث ملفق يامينا هوت ماله اي صحه 
تبي انت تتأكد افتح كتاب صحيح البخاري صفحه صفحه وشوف لاني دورت عن اسماء المذكورين ماعندنا محدثين بهالاسامي !!

؟




> الاسلام ولكن الظاهر انك من المسلمين الظاهرين بالاسم لانك لاتدرك هذه الكلمات الموجودة وسط كتبكم احييك علي هذا



 الحمدالله احنا مسلمين ايمانا وعملا وإن شاء الله نكون قدها 
 هالكلام يامينا هوت مش عندنا ! ؟



> مش لازم يكون مكتوب المهم الهدف اللي ياتي من هذه الاشياء



شهالحجي يامينا هوت   


هذا افتراء  ؟؟؟ ؟




> من المحتمل ان تكون امثلة فردية يا اخي الكريم
> 
> فلكل قاعدة شواذ




والله هذا مانص عليه دينا وسنة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وتقدر تراجع تفسير القرآن أو مانصت عليه السنه ؟




> اولا نرجوا احترامه



الاسلام علمنا الاخلاق والادب فشوف ردي فوق قلت  شي ؟


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

> اذا كنا نتكلم عن الارهاب فابات الامر بالقتل كثيرة و منها
> 
> قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ



المشكلة انكم لا تفهو القران 

القران اكثر اياته هي من المتشابه وليس من المحكم 

والمتشابه هو الذي لا يفهم معناه من مجرد القراءة 

والمحكم  هو الذي يفهم من اول مرة ولا يحتاج الى تفسير مثل  سورة الاخلاص 

<< قل هو الله احد .....>>

نرجع الى الاية الي وضعتها انت 

الاية ما تشمل جميع المسيحيين و اليهود جميعا 

بل الذين لا يؤمنون بالله 
 ولا يؤمنون بالجنة والنار و الحساب ....

واظن ان هذا كافي ولا يحتاج اوضح اكثر


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

> اما بالنسبة للزنا.. فماذا تسمي ملكات اليمين...
> 
> 
> وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا



ملك اليمين الي كان موجود سابقا 

هذا لا يعد زنا ابدا 
لانها تكون ملك يمين ويحق لسيدها ان يفعل بها ما يريد 

اين الزنا في ذلك ؟


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> المشكلة انكم لا تفهو القران
> 
> القران اكثر اياته هي من المتشابه وليس من المحكم
> 
> ...


 

طيب يا صاحبي نحن لا نفهم القران , فهمنا انت... اشرح لنا المضمون...
بالمناسبة هل قرات التفاسير؟؟؟


بعدين الا تحسبونا من الكفار لاننا نعبد المسيح؟؟


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> ملك اليمين الي كان موجود سابقا
> 
> هذا لا يعد زنا ابدا
> لانها تكون ملك يمين ويحق لسيدها ان يفعل بها ما يريد
> ...


 
العلاقة الجنسية بدون زواج؟؟ اليس هذا زنا؟؟؟

اوليست دعارة عندما تعطي الامراة التي تعاشرها اجرتها بدون زواج؟؟؟


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

> بعدين الا تحسبونا من الكفار لاننا نعبد المسيح؟؟



اقرأ الاية او الرد السابق مرة اخرى 

يعني الي ما يؤمنوا بأن هناك خالق ولا هناك حياة بعد الموت 

واظن ان كثير من اصحاب الديانات الاخرى تظهر عندهم هذي الحالات 



> طيب يا صاحبي نحن لا نفهم القران , فهمنا انت... اشرح لنا المضمون...
> بالمناسبة هل قرات التفاسير؟؟؟



نعم قرأت التفاسير 

في احد ردودك في مواضيع اخرى لا تريدون مني اني اشرح بل تبو من التفاسير  


 



> العلاقة الجنسية بدون زواج؟؟ اليس هذا زنا؟؟؟



اذا كان لغير ملك اليمين فأنه زنا 

ولكن لملك اليمين فلا يحتاج الى زواج 

فعقد البيع يفي بالغرض لاثبات انها له ملكه 

بعدين في عصرنا الحالي لا توجد مثل هذي الاشياء   




> اوليست دعارة عندما تعطي الامراة التي تعاشرها اجرتها بدون زواج؟؟؟



اذا كنت تقصد زواج المتعة   فهذا يعتبر زواج هناك عقد و شهود  

ولكنه زواج مؤقت


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (18 أكتوبر 2005)

زاير دودي

ايش اخباركم ؟

وكيف حالكم ؟ 

الي اشوفه بعد ردي الاخير كل واحد يفسر على كيفه ؟؟ او قاعد يقتبس من الانترنت من مواقع غير موثوق بها ؟؟

فالحل لهذا الإشكال يرجى قراءة ( الكتب ) مصادرها الصحيحه


----------

